

Would there be less spam if Mechanical Turk cracked down on jobs like this? - freejoe76
https://www.mturk.com/mturk/searchbar?selectedSearchType=hitgroups&requesterId=AK6QCLOJ9AQP3

======
jws
Is this even against their policies? It strikes me as a hard policy to write.
Compare it to "write and distribute a whitepaper about XYZ". That certainly
sounds like a legitimate task, but it is only different from this example in
scale.

At least if they decide to to forbid this practice, they can pay their own
turksters to find and flag the forbidden activities.

~~~
systemtrigger
_Mturk > FAQ > Policies:_ You may not use Mturk for spamming activities.
(<https://requester.mturk.com/mturk/help?helpPage=policies>)

Workers may flag any HIT they feel violates Mturk policy. Flagged requesters
risk getting banned by staff.

